# Amplificador para trafo de 45v simple.



## gateke (Jun 15, 2007)

Quetales: Quiero arrancar con un proyecto, tengo un transformador simple de 45v 3A, con su correspondiente puente rectificador compuesto x 4 1N5408 (1000v3A) y 3 Capas (1000uF x 63v), que me entrega a la salida del puente entre 65 y 70v (tester digital), estube viendo circuitos de hasta 90w con transistores 4 x 2N3055 (toshiba) cuasicomplementarios que no me convencieron, en primer lugar por los transistores (demasiados viejos) y en segundo por el exeso de temperatura y ruido en la salida, espero puedan sugerirme algun circuito interesante (nada espectacular), con el que pueda llevar a cabo mi pequeño proyecto casero. P/D: otros usuarios han sugerido el reemplazo del 2N3065 por el BU2520DF, seria interesante algun aporte minimamente ilustrativo como para arrancar con el tema, desde ya muchas gracias a los que han echo posible este portal y a los que contribuyen con su granito de arena para mantener el sito.


----------



## Dano (Jun 15, 2007)

El transformador tiene partición al medio?

Saludos


----------



## gateke (Jun 15, 2007)

Como le va estimado Dano, el transformador es salida simple, no es simetrico o sea +45v unicamente acompañado por su respectivo neutro.


----------



## gateke (Jun 15, 2007)

Envio foto del ensamble, donde se observa la distribucion y ademas el control de volumen y tonos (plaqueta de la izquierda). Como pueden ver ya lo tengo presentado y funcionando a la espera de un circuito...


----------



## Juan Carlos Burela S. (Jun 23, 2007)

solo cambiqa los 2n30055(o cualquiera de esos en platillos) por los 2sc5200 son tipo horizontal y mas faciles de instalar cada uno drena paparentemente 150W y tu fuente puede exitar asta cuatro de estos transistores probalo yo lo prove y me salio de lujo=== saludos.


----------

